# Tick INFESTATION!! Ticks EVERYWHERE !!



## luvmypuppas (Aug 31, 2008)

When I first noticed ticks on my dogs I called a professional to come out and spray. But the service was pathetic...a little spritz here and there with a little pump...not thorough at all. I've tried granuals for the yard, collars for the dogs, frontline for their backs and cheap shampoo. 
BUT I CAN'T SEEM TO GET RID OF THEM!!! 
It is so bad that I am afraid to go out back and the dogs have been outside in AZ heat for months. My poor dogs are covered with ticks at least 15 that I can see on my white pitbull! 
 HELP! MY DOGS ARE GETTING EATEN ALIVE!
Please tell me what is the BEST AND STRONGEST products to use? I read about Paramite dip but can't find it online due to it being discontinued but it doesn't tell you why....I was thinking of adams dip....or frontline spray... what is recommended for use on dogs. ALSO I need a strong product brand and method (spray fogger hose attachment? ect...) that will kill all the ticks in my back yard and trees and patio....
THEY ARE GOING TO TAKE OVER SOON IF THEY AREN'T KILLED ASAP


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

I would suggest alternating between Revolution and Advantix on your dogs. One month use one/next month the other and I would do it every 25 days not every 30.

Also, for your yard here are some yard treatments you can buy but make sure you read the directions very carefully as to when you can allow your dog back out in the yard etc. http://www.bullwrinkle.com/ShoppingPages/flea-spray.htm#yard

Also, have you checked you house too? Are they inside your home? Since you are in Arizona whoever you have come and spray your house for other creepy-crawlies, I would talk to them and ask them to do it specifically for ticks as well.

Use head and shoulders on your dogs too. It has been known to repel ticks and fleas also.


----------



## luvmypuppas (Aug 31, 2008)

I am not worried about money at this point...are Revolution and Advantix good? Are they sprays,dips or spot on? do you have an opinion on paramite dip or other tick dips?


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Personally I would stay away from the dips. They are just not healthy at all for your dog(s). Advantix and Revolution you get from your vet just like Frontline. If they do not repel the ticks you can write in to the company and tell them your issues and a request a partial or full refund but it has to be bought from a licensed distributor such as your vet (just like heartworm preventative meds) 

You can also try this along with using the tick repellents listed above. This is a non-toxic home remedy that will not harm your dog at all and may help and you can make it at home. You would make it as recommended on the page, then you would dab a cotton ball of it onto your dog's collar. I have never tried it but I found it online. 
http://www.care2.com/greenliving/tick-repellant.html


----------



## cmburch (Jul 28, 2008)

I use Advantix on my Buddy. He would get one to a few maybe twice a year when hiking trails where there are deer. Advantix is also good for mosquitoes. We have the avian flu virus in our county. I have noticed a considerable drop in mosquitoes this year around my home in the evening.

It works great.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Use Preventic collars on your dogs, too....they're reasonably safe to use with any of the vet-prescribed spot-ons, and they work great. Ugh....I hate ticks  .


----------



## pet_lover (Oct 5, 2008)

luvmypuppas said:


> When I first noticed ticks on my dogs I called a professional to come out and spray. But the service was pathetic...a little spritz here and there with a little pump...not thorough at all. I've tried granuals for the yard, collars for the dogs, frontline for their backs and cheap shampoo.
> BUT I CAN'T SEEM TO GET RID OF THEM!!!
> It is so bad that I am afraid to go out back and the dogs have been outside in AZ heat for months. My poor dogs are covered with ticks at least 15 that I can see on my white pitbull!
> HELP! MY DOGS ARE GETTING EATEN ALIVE!
> ...


http://www.kennelvet.com/paramite-la-dip-32-oz-p-1804.html?zenid=65d304dde565b152606acc01f8b3c52c


----------

